# Why is the port tree so often out of sync with the available ports?



## ghostcorps (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Guys

Is there any reason that the port collection only has rtorrent 8.7, libtorrent 12.7 and libsigc++20 2.2.8 when the ports listed on the FreeBSD ports page are rtorrent 8.9, libtorrent 12.9 and libsigc++20 2.2.10?

If it can only be answered by the maintainers, I apologise  but I have been using FreeBSD for almost 10 years now and this is an ongoing confusion I have with FreeBSD. Very often the ports in the tree are way out of sync with what is actually released as a port, even after cvsuping ALL.

I would also understand if the packages were not actually available, but they are.

This way I am forced to manually copy the all the dependent port installation files from the website into the port tree. This is easy enough, and thankfully in this case there are only three ports involved. But if it were something more complex, I could be here all day. Not to mention I can not run cvsup anymore or I will lose the updated port install files. 


Thanks for your time 

G


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 9, 2011)

Could be a slow mirror.  Could be you're looking at the INDEX file instead of the actual port dir.  How are you finding out what's in /usr/ports versus what's the most recent?


----------



## ghostcorps (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks wblock

I use the standard-supfile and randomly select a number for the mirror, in this case I used cvsup3.freebsd.org.

I do not change anything else in the supfile.

Once I have run this:


```
#cvsup standard-supfile
```

I look at the Makefile (eg. /usr/ports/net-p2p/rtorrent/Makefile)to see what version number I have.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 9, 2011)

standard-supfile doesn't update ports at all.  /usr/share/examples/cvsup/ports-supfile is the right one.  A lot of people use portsnap(8) now, too.


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 9, 2011)

portsnap(8) is a way to go


----------



## ghostcorps (Sep 9, 2011)

lol!  damm! using cvsup to update ports was the first thing I was ever told! Shame I don't talk to that guy anymore or he would get an earful  lol

I'll give portsnap a go


----------



## ghostcorps (Sep 9, 2011)

I've updated to show this is solved, but I just wanted to say that things are so much better now!!!  :r

I have portsnap on cron now


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 9, 2011)

ghostcorps said:
			
		

> I've updated to show this is solved, but I just wanted to say that things are so much better now!!!  :r
> 
> I have portsnap on cron now



just use *portsnap cron* instead of *portsnap fetch* in cron


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 9, 2011)

ghostcorps said:
			
		

> lol!  damm! using cvsup to update ports was the first thing I was ever told! Shame I don't talk to that guy anymore or he would get an earful  lol
> 
> I'll give portsnap a go



cvsup, or rather csup(1), is okay.  I still use it, for technical reasons.  It works fine with the right supfile.


----------

